# My pup isn't that cuddly. Will she ever be?



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

I know each pup is different. She loves me, don't get me wrong. She's wonderful, but she doesn't cuddle like my dachshunds did/do. Lola is 20 weeks old. Is this just bc she's a puppy and so excited when she's awake? I want her to cuddle and lay with me at night before bed. I can't bc she goes crazy and gets all excited. . Do they usually calm down and cuddle or is it all in their personality?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, I think your right and that it's the pups personality, I have two dogs, a Yorkie who is the cuddliest pup you could ever meet and then I've got Bella my Chi, she calls all the shots when it comes to cuddling and is not very generous with them at all, if I want to cuddle her I have to catch her first and you would think I was trying to give her medicine the way she acts  she's 3 now and although she is getting a bit better I think she'll always be a bit tight in the cuddle dept.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Some people say they tend to "calm down" and become more cuddly as they age.
My two have always been really active but both love cuddling very much.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

Between the hours of 7am and 9pm Mr Chi is a dynamo and has no time for cuddles. However,come bedtime (and yes, he shares my bed) he is really cuddly and spoons up behind me or drapes himself over my neck.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

Judenmink said:


> Between the hours of 7am and 9pm Mr Chi is a dynamo and has no time for cuddles. However,come bedtime (and yes, he shares my bed) he is really cuddly and spoons up behind me or drapes himself over my neck.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is her pretty much. No time for cuddles, only play. I would let her sleep in my bed but she isn't potty trained yet and would go in my bed. We're struggling with potty training . I read how cuddly chis can be and assumed she would be. I guess she will let me know if she wants to cuddle or not.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

How long have u had her? We've had 5.5 month old Maiya for 3 weeks now and shes just starting to get a bit cuddly nothing like Ninja but in time I feel shell get cuddlier


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Guess cuddly depends on your definition. For example, my 8 month old follows my every move in my small apartment. When I sit down, most of the time he will sit as close to me as possible. He might get up for a few minutes and sleep/sit somewhere else, but always comes right back. He sleeps with me at night and will usually sleep right near my face, pressed up against me, or right between my feet. However, he does not like being held. Even if I'm sitting and try to pick him up he will jump out of my arms. The only time I can hold him is if he is scared or I'm letting him look out the window. He likes being carried around in his sling, but not in my arms. Guess that is just the way he is. I still think he is cuddly because he likes being so close to me all the time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I've only had experience with chis who are both very very cuddly. I think they spend 90% of their time in my lap. We only got one of them as a puppy, but she was cuddly from the beginning. It makes me think that Lola just isn't the most cuddly. I think once she's potty trained if you want to sleep with her in the bed with you then that may help.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Hi, I think your right and that it's the pups personality, I have two dogs, a Yorkie who is the cuddliest pup you could ever meet and then I've got Bella my Chi, she calls all the shots when it comes to cuddling and is not very generous with them at all, if I want to cuddle her I have to catch her first and you would think I was trying to give her medicine the way she acts  she's 3 now and although she is getting a bit better I think she'll always be a bit tight in the cuddle dept.


This is exactly like Honey!  

She will have a morning cuddle when we wake up and some little cuddles through the day, but she is more than happy to lie on the sofa or on one if her beds, rather than be on my lap! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

We have had her since she was 8 weeks old and now she's 5months old. She would just rather play than cuddle. It's almost like she doesn't have time to spend with me and I'm interrupting her busy day of playing. Love her to death but I just wish she would cuddle more.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I understand how you feel. My first chihuahua Mia was very calm and cuddly, she loved being held and shes happy laying all day on your lap. I was soooo happy with her personality that I wanted another chi and I was shocked when my chi Nina was not so cuddly. Ninas dad was very active and dominant and she both looks and acts identical to him. As a puppy I couldnt pick her up because she would move around in all these crazy positions to get on the floor (even fell in a thorn bush once) but now shes older and has calm down. She will never be the type of dog I can pick up and kiss all over but she doesnt like to sleep next to me. My last chi jade is very cuddly and loving although she loves to chew things and gets active she cuddles right up to me when its bed time, shes a sweet heart. It all depends, but he will calm down some.


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> I understand how you feel. My first chihuahua Mia was very calm and cuddly, she loved being held and shes happy laying all day on your lap. I was soooo happy with her personality that I wanted another chi and I was shocked when my chi Nina was not so cuddly. Ninas dad was very active and dominant and she both looks and acts identical to him. As a puppy I couldnt pick her up because she would move around in all these crazy positions to get on the floor (even fell in a thorn bush once) but now shes older and has calm down. She will never be the type of dog I can pick up and kiss all over but she doesnt like to sleep next to me. My last chi jade is very cuddly and loving although she loves to chew things and gets active she cuddles right up to me when its bed time, shes a sweet heart. It all depends, but he will calm down some.


Well if she won't cuddle then I think she needs a friend that will cuddle me .


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Saqqara said:


> Guess cuddly depends on your definition. For example, my 8 month old follows my every move in my small apartment. When I sit down, most of the time he will sit as close to me as possible. He might get up for a few minutes and sleep/sit somewhere else, but always comes right back. He sleeps with me at night and will usually sleep right near my face, pressed up against me, or right between my feet. However, he does not like being held. Even if I'm sitting and try to pick him up he will jump out of my arms. The only time I can hold him is if he is scared or I'm letting him look out the window. He likes being carried around in his sling, but not in my arms. Guess that is just the way he is. I still think he is cuddly because he likes being so close to me all the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is exactly what bailey is like. He follows my every move, waits outside bathroom door etc.. sits at the side of me all the time but he doesn't like to be picked up and cuddled. He does get on my knee but usually gets off after a while and lays at the side of me, maybe he gets too warm with all his fur or something! I got him when he was around 18months so not sure if there's is a reason why he doesn't like to be picked up or it's just his personality.
Charlie on the other hand wants to be cuddled all the time, I got him when he was 12weeks. He's always been like this, he wants to cuddle at every chance he gets! If I'm stood up he actually jumps off the floor up at me so ill pick him up and cuddle him! If he's not playing, walking or eating he's wanting to be cuddled! He used to do this thing when he was a puppy when I was knelt up dusting the tv, where he'd come and lay on the back of my legs and go to sleep! It's not just me he will cuddle with, if I'm not available he will go to one of the kids and sit with them! 

Your little one might get a bit more cuddly, they have so much energy when they're little don't they! They seem to constantly be zooming round! Xx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Most of my three chi's are not 'cuddly'. One likes to lie next to me when I watch TV, but none like to be picked up and cuddled. Personality!


----------

